# Generac Portable Generator 4000EXL Tune up kit



## lm555 (Nov 8, 2011)

I need to buy a tune up kit for mentioned generator. Engine model no 01656-0 (from the label). Generac's technical support and authorized 
dealers are not helpful. Amazon has several different kinds: eg. 5721, 5719, 5777 etc. Maybe somebody knows which kind I have to buy? Or maybe a place in Toronto (GTA) I can buy it?
Your help will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

you could just pull your spark plug and air fiter and take them to a parts house and get them to match them up

other than that, some fresh (NORMALY) 30 weight oil or 5w30 for under 40 degrees out side and a new fuel filter (should be a generic small engine one)


----------



## Apple211 (Jan 29, 2015)

your article is as astounding. The clearness in your publish is simply great


----------

